# Fluke 620



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Fabasard said:


> ..... Kelly, refused to let me even talk to one. ......


Fab, Welcome to the Forum
Sorry for your frustration but that Fluke 620 has been discontinued since it came out in 2003. They are still occasionally available on eBay for ~$100. 

I would not put too much blame on Kelly for *refusing* to help. Look at it this way, what was Kelly going to do?

I just looked at the Fluke Price List >1200 models on five  Pages.
With that many models, I think it is unrealistic to think that a call center can instantaneously pull up a connection to a Tech that is familiar with a discontinued non-supported product.

If it helps at all here is the Manual:
http://www.kingcable.com.cn/down/fluke/f620.pdf
.


----------

